# HUGE slide!!!



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow. How big is that crown? 30ft? 40ft? It could easily be much bigger at its biggest points.
I hope CAIC posts a report on it. You should send them this pic.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's a much better pic lifted off of TGR, looks like it was taken from the same spot where I took mine:










http://theskierslife.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/treleaseslide.jpg


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Whoa... I'm pretty sure I've never seen a slide that large. Hopefully nobody was nearby ( =


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

holy fucking shit that's huge. if there is someone in there they probably won't find em till spring....

check out the lookers right where it took the whole base layer down to the rocks....

intercontinental snowpack scares the shit out of me... not much like that out here...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Then check out looker's left to see how HUGE that crown is there in the shadow. I don't even know what to guess that crown is there. Big.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I heard Trelease went huge, certainly looks to be the case. I was trying to find on CAIC their report about this slide. I didn't find anything. I would be surprised to find that the thickest part of the crown is over 10ft. I say this just because our snow pack is shallow in general. Most spots in the Front Range don't have 5ft of coverage yet. Still that thing is a serious warning about the deep slab instabilities lurking out here this winter. Stanely Slide Path went wall to wall last week during avy control. I can't think the last time I have seen a slide do that on that path. The alpine is definitely a place to wait on this season. I'm sure come March it'll be great. We need to give the snow pack some time to adjust to all the weird layers we have this season. Multiple rain crusts, graupel, and plenty of depth hoar make it sketch this season.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

that is an insanely long slab to break off all together like that. I've never seen anything that long or remotely close break off. crazy


----------

